# Breeding violet bettas



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

I am going to be breeding bettas for the first time and I do have a female who is violet, poor coloring but she is the most violet female I've ever seen. 
So my question is what color should the male be to create violet offspring?

P.S.
I know that violets are very rare and I don't need to be told this, I am willing to put in very much time to breeding these fish so any tips will be appreciated.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, another violet would be your best bet. 

Jeff.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Any pics?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Marcus Gutzeit : pinkish male from a multicolor line x red female = bubblegum/light purple.

Victoria Parnell : A purple-ish shade of royal blue male from a BF line x blue-red female from a black-red and steel (melano geno) cross = violet blue 

Local breeders in my area has produced multi purples from a salamander line. The color has yet to be perfected and doesn’t breed true.

(from the color sticky)


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Sorry Crowntailed, no pics I can't get them to upload, and jeffegg2. I really can't use a violet male scince people can rarely breed them. Thanks indjo 

any other suggestions?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am not sure what indjo said (lol) but i agree XP haha

violets would be awesome though, but your best bet is on purples (IMO)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Purples don't exist.... the true line died out long ago.

These kinds of bettas are just blue and red. Some look purple, but they're just blue with red.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's too bad. Purples are so beautiful.


----------

